# The Box O truth



## Brian S (Nov 18, 2009)

theboxotruth.com has several firearm related write ups with pictures. They test different firearms, ballistics, patterning, penetration,etc. Very informative website with no prejudices. I learned alot without having to field test.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 18, 2009)

It's a neat web site.  I remember, ages ago, when they first started their "real world" tests with an eye to see what actual penetration through drywall actually was; testing out all the myths and granny wisdom about which rounds will penetrate and which won't.

They do good work.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 19, 2009)

That site has been mentioned here before several times but it's always fun to see what they've done recently.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Nov 19, 2009)

If you go to the White House web site and then to their 'Stimulus Jobs Saved', you will find the "Box of BS pulled out of thin air'.

As for the real Box-O-Truth, it's an eye opener. Espeically the parts where they test house walls to see what really goes through them. And the test cars to!

And now and then MythBusters puts on a gun test. I was impressed about what bullets shoot deep into water those that don't (the answer is right in reverse of what most people think.)

Deaf


----------



## lklawson (Nov 20, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> As for the real Box-O-Truth, it's an eye opener. Espeically the parts where they test house walls to see what really goes through them. And the test cars to!


I'm glad they did it.

I can't tell you how many times, for years upon years, I had heard that this or that ammo would/would-not shoot through the walls of your home and endanger your family members on the other side.  "Community Lore" and granny wisdom had it that FMJ would cut through like butter but pretty much any HP would frag up and/or stop.  I called BS on this but the "wisdom" was persistent.  I never once thought of slapping some sheets of drywall on a couple of 2x4s and going to the range and photographing the whole deal.

There certainly were other shooters who knew the truth and called BS but no one could quite put a stake in the heart of this myth.  It would rise anew with each dawn.  Then the web as invented and the BoT guys came along, God bless 'em.

Peace favor  your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 20, 2009)

It's a great site for showing people that what you see in Hollywood is just plain ridiculous. I was watching a movie I hadn't seen in a long time (long before I got into the firearms world), Raw Deal. Now that I watch that car chase scene where Lemanski gets iced, it's become more of a comedy during that scene. 

Seeing Arnold Schwarzenegger pumping a dozen+ rounds of .357 magnum ammo into the "bulletproof glass" of Lemanski's car, and not even seeing a chip or a single ding on the glass is comical, indeed!

If anything, this reading material is a great hands-on demo.


----------

